
Why we should only work 15 hours a week - RealityNow
http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/worklife-balance-why-we-should-only-work-15-hours-a-week-20170817-gxyfk2.html
======
mythrwy
In some regards the economist's predictions were correct as many people really
only work 15 hours or less a week right now. The rest is meetings, chit chat,
calls, emails, looking busy. But don't go home early or you'll look like you
aren't dedicated.

It is kind of messed up situation and probably will eventually resolve towards
efficiency.

~~~
mrep
Communication is necessary if you work in large groups towards common goals
(row in the same direction).

That is currently done by emails, meetings and calls and are a necessary cost
of business (obviously to a certain extent).

My managers currently target 25 hours of individual work with the rest being
taken up by the aforementioned topics which I find a reasonable/maybe a little
high balance.

15 hours of individual work per week is pretty low though.

------
ams6110
A former boss once told me that he expected to realistically get about 3 hours
of "real, productive" work from a person in a given day. The rest would be
task switching, administration, and other overhead (including water cooler
type socializing).

So that's about 15 hours a week, in a 5-day workweek. Problem is that a lot of
that that overhead sort of has to happen to make the three hours possible.

------
carapace
Bucky Fuller calculated that we would be able to "make the World work / for
100% of Humanity / In the shortest possible time / Through spontaneous
cooperation / Without ecological offense / Or the disadvantage of anyone." by
some time in the 1970's...

